# DIY double rigs



## sleepyluke (May 28, 2008)

I am going to make some of my own double rigs for the trip this year and have a couple of questions. I know the basics of how to do, but help me fix my flaws.

The PLAN - subject to change with your input

Using 30 pound test, run roughly 6-8 inches from the weight to the first hook set, which is planning to be roughly 6 inches, then about 8-10 more inches up, run another 6 inc drop leader. Using orange beads also. 

Now my question, I have seen some posts saying to use and some say not to use swivels or clasps. What do you think? Top of the rig or at the hooks either one? Or do most of you tie your hooks to your home made rigs and jsut change rigs entirely depending on conditions/target fish. I know we should be able to get away with 2/0 and below for most stuff, but that is still big for pomps I think, so i like the idea of the clasps to swap the hooks easily. 

Also, in the past I have always used premade wire double drops and have caught small sharks. When fishing later in the evenings, should we change to the metal in case of a small shark, or will the mono/flouro still work fine? I would rather not have to change set ups all day long, but with limited rods and carrying everything down with us, I won't have quite the set up i would like as far as shark rods, pomp rods, whatever rods, it will be 4 rods set up for who knows what. 

Thanks for any advice you want to throw my way.


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

I hate swivels and clasps period. I know there are times you have to use them but if I can stay away from them I do.
I generally go from mono/braid to floro with a blood knot and than have about a 5-6' floro leader 20-30lb depending on visibility and how finicky the fish are. I use a double dropper loop rig with white with pink spot floats with #2 hooks and a 4 oz weight

I'm no professional but it's worked for me so far

As far as sharks go, 30lb mono will catch some small sharks but I think you will have more broke off tackle using mono than with a leader of some sort. Sometimes you just can't win, I've had sharks break hooks in half


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I tie mine from 10lb flouro about 3ft long. SMALL barrel swivel at top and SMALL snap swivel at bottom. I lightly spray paint the swivels with a light sand tan colored spray paint. 1st loop at 1ft and 2nd loop at 2ft from bottom. I use no clasps at the hooks. Just feed the dropper loop through the hook and then through itself. Easy hook changes if needed.

I use no beads. A friend and I were fishing together a few weeks ago. He was using similar rigs with black swivels and orange beads. I caught 4 fish to his every 1...

I also pre-tie 6-10 rigs and then roll each one up over my first two fingers. Then I store them in Fuji film canisters. The Fuji canisters will fit in a standard tackle tray. the kodak ones will not. I then label each with the lb test and type with a sharpie. The sharpie will stick, but can be rubbed off if you need to change the label.


----------



## sleepyluke (May 28, 2008)

Thanks - I had not thought about the loop through, that is easy.

How long do you make your loops off of the main line? 6-8 inches?


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah about 6-8


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Mine are only about 2 or 3 inches. I find that with the lighter 10lb line, the longer loops tend to tangle with the mainline.

I also saw above that someone put their loops about 6 inches from the bottom. I have found that I pick up a lot of crabs doing them that low. That could very well vary from area to area though. I fish 125 miles or so to the East of Pensacola.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

If you tie a dropper loop instead of just a loop you can cut the top part close to the main leader and tie a regular knot on your hooks. You will need to make your leaders a little longer to start but for me it causes less issues with tangles, WHEN they happen.

Good video on how to if needed:


----------



## sleepyluke (May 28, 2008)

Ok, I worked on them a little while last night and have a very dumb question. How do you attach your beads when you do use them? I am making with and without. Do you just simply tie a knot on there? I know knots seem to be the weak points, but for msot fo the fishing I think it is still plenty strog if using 30 lb or so line. 

Thanks again, I may end up buying some more set ups, but I am going to try mine first!


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

You should be able to slide the beads over both lines in the dropper loop before you put the hook on. I know I've done it that way with 50lb floro so 30 should be no problem

You want the beads to be right up against the hook (in case previous statement wasn't clear)


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

x2 If you get various sizes of beads yoiu should be able to find one that your line will be kinda snug through the center which will also help keep the hook from moving.


----------



## sleepyluke (May 28, 2008)

Beads make sense, and so far I guess I will need to get a few colors and floaters down there. I have a bunch of orange beads, but that is all I seem to be able to find around here, so I guess a little more money to the beach economy. Maybe i can get a picture of one this weekend and let you all decide whether it will stay together through the new world records catfishing extravaganza that I call surf fishing!!!


----------

